# Lipstick on a Pig: What I got from Jean for my 75th birthday.



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(Click on the link, to see it in all of its glorious detail.)

https://picasaweb.google.com/100347...PresentFromJean?authkey=Gv1sRgCOi49ayt8IOmwAE

If you click on "Slideshow," or on each picture separately, the photos enlarge so you can see lots of detail.
There are captions to the photos, which provide further information.

The engraver lives right here, on this little island.
His name is Dennis Reigel, he's a retired Deputy Sheriff, and he does lovely work (as you can see).
If you Google him, you will come upon his own website. But be warned that he does not respond to web inquiries. You have to write to, or phone, him.
If you really, really, really want him to do work for you, I can provide his snail-mail address and phone number. But please, no casual inquiries.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice Steve, looks like lipstick on a model to me.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like a classic, dressed-up in a classy manner, yet still functional and not "too nice" to shoot.

I feel the pistol strikes a good balance, and Jean made several fine choices, including the base pistol and the artisan who did the work.

Congrats on your birthday, and please congratulate Jean on her wonderful taste in gifts.


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd say you are a lucky man.............. and Happy Birthday.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Very sharp! And happy birthday! Had I known yesterday was your birthday I would have banned TheLAGuy earlier. :anim_lol:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy birthday,,enjoy it ,, looks great.
You may be liable altering the gun in such a way, in a case of self defense. It is not factory anymore.
The beauty of the piece may help you kill the beast.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift. You are a blessed man Steve.


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow! Very, very nice! Happy birthday as well!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am embarrassed to note that my birthday was actually in early January, and that it took a few months until I found Dennis, and then for his work-space to clear.
Once all that was out of the way, the actual job took two weeks of shop time, punctuated by a couple of gun-show trips.

*pic*, since Dennis is a retired Deputy Sheriff (from this county), I have his assurance that, from a court's point of view, the work done to my pistol would only make a felon's demise prettier and more æsthetically satisfying.

*VAMarine*, no matter when you kicked TheLAGuy out, it wouldn't've been soon enough. You and I tried our best to mentor him, but he just wasn't having any. He proved to me, in PMs, that he was capable of reasoned discussion and reasonable behavior, but he just couldn't keep it up in public.

*DJ Niner*, I have passed your nice compliments on to Jean, who appreciates them.

*Everybody Else*: Yes, I consider myself blessed in my choice of wife. But then, Jean says the same about her taste in husbands. Besides, I have to be really nice to her, since now she can out-shoot arthritic old me.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

Steve
I've never seen that gun before. Is it Colt Model 1903 Pocket Hammerless - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ? What year was yours made?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

blake38 said:


> Steve
> I've never seen that gun before. Is it Colt Model 1903 Pocket Hammerless - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ? What year was yours made?


It depends upon to whom you're talking. Colt's says that both calibers, .32 and .380, are called the "Model 1903 Pocket Hammerless," but some people refer to the .380 version as the "Model 1908." This is complicated by these facts: There is a .38 caliber Model 1903 that is not a "Pocket Hammerless," and there is a Model 1908 in .25 ACP called the "Vest Pocket."
Anyway, mine is a Model 1903 Pocket Hammerless in .380 ACP, and it was made in 1920.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

pic said:


> You may be liable altering the gun in such a way, in a case of self defense. It is not factory anymore.


I find that highly doubtful.......... For self defense one is allowed to use whatever force is necessary to stop/end the threat using whatever weapon/tactic available to do so.........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, maybe you might lighten up a bit.
He was joking.
(Proof: Reference my reply, in post #9.)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice. I'm not normally a fan of engraving, beyond an artistic logo or trademark, but this one is very tastefully done, and to a classic pistol, too. I like it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Putting that beautiful engraving , then, using,carrying , as your everyday piece is not the norm. That makes it cool.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Steve have you thought of adoption? I would love to have that sweet sweet pistol handed down to me someday. You are a lucky man and your Bride made a good choice and the engraving was done just right. Keep up the good work and for keeping your eye on Olympia for us in the Great Northwest.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

jtguns said:


> ...Keep up the good work and for keeping your eye on Olympia for us in the Great Northwest.


Man, it is a long, long way to Olympia, from l'il ol' Orcas Island.

However, we do seem to have a pretty good statehouse Representative, even though our State Senator-originally from Orcas, no less-seems to be a weasel.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

That is beautiful work, Steve. Truly incredible detail, I envy you, your betrothed and your home. I can only hope to be so fortunate one day...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Just curious , did the engraver comment on the hardness, maybe softness of the metal?
Are there internal parts serial numbered on that piece ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Just curious , did the engraver comment on the hardness, maybe softness of the metal?
> Are there internal parts serial numbered on that piece ?


Old, properly heat-treated gun parts are more tough than hard, excepting such things as hammers and sears. So, no, there was no particular comment on that subject.
The numbered internal parts (of which there are few) bear the same number as the frame. It is entirely original, excepting-now-the grips and the magazines.

You guys have made me think about this: I am carrying a defensive firearm that is 18 years older than I am, and which is seven years shy of being 100 years old.
And it's still as accurate and as dependable as it was when it was new! (I wish that I could say that about myself.)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Tough for me to admit (as a Glock fan), but I don't think shooters 100 years from now will be saying that about most of the pistols popular nowadays.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

What a classic pistol with some nice work done on it! One hell of a birthday present.:mrgreen:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> (Click on the link, to see it in all of its glorious detail.)
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/100347...PresentFromJean?authkey=Gv1sRgCOi49ayt8IOmwAE
> 
> ...


There was a write up in the July issue of the American Rifleman about the colt hammerless.


----------



## Spirit4earth (Feb 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh wow!!! I know I'm new here and more than a few months late but that is some true artistry there. My Dad has the same Colt and we've always thought it was a 1908 Hammerless .380. Where can I look Dads up to see when it was made? Someone told me that with its serial number it's before 1920 but I'd like to find out myself. Again, that is an absolutely gorgeous piece. Cheers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Deaconfrost said:


> ...Where can I look Dads up to see when it was made? Someone told me that with its serial number it's before 1920 but I'd like to find out myself...


There's a chart at: Colt Pistols and Revolvers for Firearms Collectors - Model 1903 .32 ACP & Model 1908 .380 ACP Pocket Hammerless Production Dates
At this site, you will find the history of the pistol, as well as a dates chart: http://unblinkingeye.com/Guns/1903C/1903c.html

You can also contact Colt's for a factory letter detailing whatever their records show for your particular gun.

Although the referenced chart calls our "Pocket Hammerless" .380 ACP pistols the "Model 1908," it isn't really true.
The "Pocket Hammerless" Model 1903 was available in .32 ACP until 1908, when the .380 ACP version began to be produced. Since that time, the Model 1903 "Pocket Hammerless" was made in both .32 ACP and .380 ACP.
The real Model 1908 is a very small .25 ACP pistol. It was called the "Vest-Pocket" pistol.


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for that info Steve. I'll have to look it up when I see my Dad again. When I was doing some reading about it evidently these were carried by the renowned, such as Gens Patton, Bradley, Marshall and Eisenhower, as well as the notorious, such as Capone, Dillinger, and Bonnie and Clyde. According to Wikipedia, which may or may not be true. And according to the IMFDB, Humphrey Bogart carried the .32 version in Casablanca. Truly a historic weapon that personally I'm happy I've gotten to shoot. Cheers, sir.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice piece...... Almost to good looking to shoot........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I had originally stated that my beautifully-decorated carry gun was made in 1920. That was incorrect.

According to its serial number, my Model M "Pocket Hammerless" .380 ACP pistol was made in 1911!
Thus, it's _102 years old_, and 27 years older than I am!
And still, it shoots reliably and accurately, and without a hiccup or glitch.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

wow Steve, that's really nice. Happy birthday!


----------

